# Second Annual Old School Audi quattro Gathering in Cumberland, MD



## Coupeq20V (Mar 23, 2005)

Second Annual Old School Audi quattro Gathering in Cumberland, MD
The second annual Old School Audi quattro gathering will be held from August 19th to August 21st, 2005! This is an event focused on older quattro models up to and including the 1995.5 S6, although those driving later Audis are welcome to attend. The event will kick off Friday the 19th with an informal get-together in Cumberland. Saturday features an amazing airport autocross, a fun mountain cruise, and a spectacular picnic. The event continues with another airport autocross on Sunday for those who wish to stay for another day of racing. 
Last year's event was a complete success, featuring several 20V coupes, 5000 Avants, Ur-S cars, and 90 sedans, along with a couple newer models, including an RS6! A quick writeup and some photos of the 2004 event can be found here. We're hoping to see even higher attendance this year, so we hope to see you there! Advance registration is highly recommended, as this event is likely to fill up. Entry forms will be accepted starting on May 20th. The entry form form for the event is found at 
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...p.pdf
There are plenty of hotels in the Cumberland area to stay at, and for those who prefer camping, it is available at the Allegany County Fairgrounds, about 6 miles from the airport. The cost is $20/night per tent or car, and bathrooms are available. For more information about camping, email Doug Macy ([email protected]ticbb.net). 
As with last year's event, a special T-shirt has been designed to commemorate the event. This year's shirts are really a special design, and are printed in full color on high-quality white T-shirts. The front and back designs of the shirt are shown below. To see a bigger view of either side, just click the thumbnail for a bigger image. Please note that these are all relatively low-resolution images to speed up download time. The actual files used to make the shirt are much higher resolution. 
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us....html
Shirts will be $15 each, and can be made in any size you like. Even if you can't make it to the event, you can still buy a shirt, though you will have to pay a few dollars for shipping. To purchase shirts, please send an email to Dave Kraige ([email protected]) with your quantity and sizing information. The shirts will be waiting for you when you arrive at the event, or at your mailbox if you can't make it! These also make great gifts for any Audi enthusiast! 
This is truly a great event for any Audi enthusiast. You will meet some great people, see some great cars, and have an absolute blast! We hope to see you in August! 
Questions can be directed to Doug Macy ([email protected]) or Dave Kraige ([email protected])


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Second Annual Old School Audi quattro Gathering in Cumberland, MD (Coupeq20V)*

Sounds very cool. I'll definitely try to attend, though I doubt my 4K will be on the road by then, so I may have to roll in in a newer Audi. Thanks for posting.


----------

